# progesterone (brand name) equivalent in UK



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what progesterone equivalent (brand name) is in UK (I have asked RUth this but not sure if she has left work yet) - is this cyclogest?  (my spanish brand name is for e.g. utrogestan)
I need to try and get a prescription from my GP tomorrow morning and he will want to know the brand name.
thanks


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Cyclogest - they come in boxes of 15 X 200mg

Jo


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Or 400mg

Ruth


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 7, 2004)

Safarigirl - Just to warn you Cyclogest are a lot messier. I'm sure you will look forward to using them!!!!!!!!
They should come with free panty liners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roz


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Rosalind!!!!!!!!  Eeek - what do you mean!!!!!!!!!!  Messier post putting them in or post insertion -  is there something i still have to find out!!!!!  

Well my GP gave me my prescription - he is such a cool guy and has been so nice to me.


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 7, 2004)

Safarigirl- From what i can remember, cyclogest are chalkier, so when you insert them, after a while, they start to make a mess... you know.....more white stuff comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delightful.

The ones that we use from Spain are sort of coated aren't they.

Roz[br]: 6/09/06, 11:17By the way did you have any signs that you were pregnant in your 2ww.
I'm so pleased for you both-everything crossed for you.
Roz


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Ros if madness was a sign on the 2ww that was the only clear one i got!  I had some slight cramps (really slight) on day 8/9 post transfer.  My breasts remained absolutely the same, no tenderness nothing until the day before i tested, I noticed that they had started to feel a bit tnder, even then itwas only slightly tender, and with all the prodding it was no wonder they were tender!    

I honestly had hardly any symptoms and anything i did have could have been drug realted. All the other symptoms were drug related - e.g. constipation and constnat weeing!  My new opinion is that it is just too earlier, even now, i  guess i am just over 4 weeks, and apart from tiredness (progesterone and not sleeping well) i feel fine ... feel free to IM me at any time if you want to chat ... when do you test?  I had two wonderful ff's who held my hand via text, email and IM throughout the whole 2 week wait and stopped me going sane, oops i mean mad!


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 7, 2004)

Safarigirl- Thanks for that. I'll email you for sure 
Roz


----------

